# Adding Virtual 2nd Tunter to a PVR 508.



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

posted 08-15-2002 12:40 PM 

I thought of a way to sort of add a 2nd tuner to a PVR 508 or 501. At this time I have a old HTS2000 receiver with a UHF remote and a 2700/2900 as a 2nd
receiver, I have ben contemplating replacing my old 2000 with a new PVR508, I would love to have a 721 just for the 2 tuners but they are to pricy for me to
consider. My solution is to either keep my old 2000 receiver active and upgrade my LNB's and switches anyway or de-activate it and re-activate 2000 at a
latter date after I have upgraded LNB's and switches and use the old 2000 as a 2nd tuner to the 508 on the occasions that I want to watch a live show at
the same time that I want to record on the 508. Not a perfect solution and not as convenient as having a 721, but it is a much cheaper solution even with the
extra $4.99 per month, if I switched to a D*Tivo it would cost me that. What do you guys think of my cheapskate solution.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm doing this now with my 501 & 6000. I have one of them using the PIP on my TV so I can see both at the same time if I want to and just push the Swap button to change the PIP image.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I had the same situation as Darrell, only with a 501 and 5000. It worked well with the PIP on my television. But you're right, Chris, it is a little cumbersome, using three remotes and all. But a good alternative to the pricey 721.


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

been there done that with my 508 and 301


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What about connecting another receiver to the antenna in and doing PIP that way or do those PIP tv's have a second input for PIP?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All you would have to do is have 1 IRD hooked up to aux 1 composite a/v jacks and another into aux 2 and use your tv's PIP function to have one in the main screen and one in the little window. I wouldnt try the antenna in since it's RF, resulting in crappy PQ and mono audio.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I do this with a 301 and 501. One is plugged into video 1 and one is plugged into video 2. Both are S-video. PIP allows to watch/swap the receiver of choice.

I also have the antenna out on each received going to a A/B switch that is connected to my computer's antenna in port on an ATI AIW video card. This way I can look at 301 or 501 receiver on the computer. 

A lot of the time my wife is watching the 301 on the TV while I am looking at 501 on my computer monitor next to my chair. I just use headset to hear sound.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why didnt Dish have the off air reception be recorded by the pvr units as well just like some tivo's and other company's hardware do?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I do this with a 501 and a DP. This way I have dual record capability as well.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

Do both boxes (501 & 301) have to be connected to the dish?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes both have to be hooked up and activated, all thats going on is in most households 2 boxes are connected to 2 different TVs in the case described above 2 boxes are connected to the same TV


----------

